# a little sick



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 10, 2007)

i just pulled these off an hour ago. the plants r on their 31st  day of flowering. it looks to me to be a nutrient lockout, but i,m not really sure. i bet the ph is a large part of the problem, since i,m having so much trouble trying to obtain/maintain it at 6.5 - 6.8. any suggestions?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

what ferts are you using? and what size pots do you have them in?


----------



## HGB (Oct 10, 2007)

what do you mean have'n a hard time mantian'n PH?

bad water or somit?  PH isnt all that critical really IMHO

I usally just go for 7 in soil unless the plants needs say other wise, then I adjust it up or down from there...

type of fert's and water ppm as well as what you use to adjust ph will help us to help you


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 10, 2007)

during flower stage, i've been using flora nova bloom 4-8-7, some liquid carbon bloom, + carboload. on the 28th sept. i [email protected] full strength (cf 14) , since then the last 2 times h2o only. ph - as i said in another thread, i'm trying to use a buddies  (hot tub) ph down. it uses so little, i haven't been able to figure out the correct amount to use, so the ph is all over the board (from 5.0 up to 7.0). i think they r in 10" containers (i think 3 gal - not exactly sure) - roots r looking o.k. - not crowded, filling in yes - but s/b o.k. (i hope/think). need 2 h2o tomorrow - whats best 2 do?


----------



## senhsy (Oct 10, 2007)

take a look at my journal in the grow room set up design section under update room 2 its got everything u need. seems like your plants are not getting enough nutrients. you gotta fix that problem or else you crop will turn out very crapy.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 11, 2007)

i gave the girls a mixed drink today using guano, carboload, carbon bloom, flora nova bloom + kelp.  the cf @ 13 + ph @ 7.4 ( tap h2o @7.8) i used a little of the ph  (hot tub) down.  the girls live in 6" 8" + 10" containers ( 1/2/3 gallon - but i'm not 100% sure).  the info. from senhsy is very good - but i don't think it is going 2 be of any help to me right now. the buds r lookin o.k., but the leafs r not. many have yellowed up completely + dried up/fallen off. most others r lookin rusty/sickly. any help mucho appreciated.


----------



## HGB (Oct 11, 2007)

kanehduhbuz said:
			
		

> but the leafs r not. many have yellowed up completely + dried up/fallen off. most others r lookin rusty/sickly. any help mucho appreciated.



pretty normal at this stage of flower....just the plant doing what it needs to do


----------



## senhsy (Oct 11, 2007)

hey man how many weeks has it been in flowering stage, you could still save your plants man. forget what you read in books or those digital meter the 7.4 or 7.8 thats useless never used one in my life. you always need to keep an eye on temp very important, and the color of your plant, you could tell alot by the color of the plant and soil. the way you describe it your bud is going to look like hay very brown. if your using bat guano thats in powder form your suppose to spread one spoon full over each plant then water it with water. i don't think i've heard anyone mixing it but you only add that during the end of second week of flowering to promote faster blossom. just follow my menu and your a sure thing i made that menu idiot proof even a 5 yr old could grow. thats funny whats [email protected] +ph @7.4 you don't need that crap. its only for people who are blind, your eyes are your best equipment. don't mean to often anyone, sorry if i did.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 11, 2007)

cool senhsy - but at this time i've got no chance to even think of grabbing those ingredients asap. i need to work with what i have + use it up b4 changing grow ideas, - so keeping that in mind - any suggestions - anybody?if i remember correctly, which is hard 2 do, hahaha...all grows have been expereincing these types of problems - so best i can now figure is, need 2 use a more varied diet of nutes, as per senhsy. +/or missing nutes 2 begin with in the soil. should i add dolomite lime now ,or wait till next grow, that item i recently purchased? i want 2 stay "organic"


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 11, 2007)

oops,  missed a word - insert "MY" @ hahaha... all  "MY"  grows (inside - 4 th time for me that is) ...


----------



## senhsy (Oct 11, 2007)

ok so what type of nutrients you've got in hand right now? and how many weeks has it been in flowering stage. trying to grow organic is pretty hard you will get bugs, and fungus if you don't use chemicals. also what type of strain are you using if they are satvia type youll need a chemical to spray over the plant so it doesn't grow like xmas trees.


----------



## HGB (Oct 12, 2007)

senhsy said:
			
		

> ok so what type of nutrients you've got in hand right now? and how many weeks has it been in flowering stage. trying to grow organic is pretty hard you will get bugs, and fungus if you don't use chemicals. also what type of strain are you using if they are satvia type youll need a chemical to spray over the plant so it doesn't grow like xmas trees.



weirdest post I have seen in awhile lol.... I never get bugs or fungus and have never sprayed anything on my sat's to slow growth down 

post #1 says day 31 of flower


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 15, 2007)

hey senshy, i've not had any bugs, fungas or chemicals - thats a new 1 2 me? these pics show a lot of leafs not lookin good, but the buds seem 2 b doing o.k. - i used some vinegar to lower the ph down 2 6.5 - 6.8 + it actually did:hubba:  the cf reading was 13.5 + the waste readings were ph 6.2 + cf 21. they drank 50 litres h2o. do u think this is just normal plant stages or is there a problem(s)? all help all fellow growers mucho appreciated.


----------

